# svp 573 visa processing time



## shamsun

Hi,

Does anyone knows how much time takes to process the svp 573 student visa?


----------



## YasirAbbas

Hi Shamsun,
It really depends how your visa application has been presented to visa officer. If you are a Genuine student and have provided complete and decision-ready visa application file, it doesn't normally take more than 10 working days unless visa officer makes further checks i.e. your telephonic interview, verification of your work experience(s), qualifications etc


----------

